

Word Processing: Most of You Still Use Desktop Software - mattjung
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/word_processing_poll_results_2008.php

======
blogimus
Do you trust your or your organization's private or proprietary information to
Google, or some other online office software? Can you imagine the formula to
Coke stored in a Google doc?

I really, really, really like the idea of web based office software. I want to
use Google office. I use Google notebook for mundane stuff and love it. Aside
from speed issues, which will get better, there's the issue of private or
proprietary information getting lost, stolen, or otherwise undesirably
released from your or your organization's sphere of control. Until I have
confidence that my data is stored redundantly and well encrypted at all levels
outside of my control, I will be using either desktop software or web-based
software within my own intranet or the walled garden of the organizations I
work for/with.

More than bandwidth, reliability and usability, I see trust as the biggest
issue we face for business/enterprise adoption of online web office services.

~~~
gaius
There's a lot to be said for your work not living on your local desktop, but
Sun have already said it with Sun Ray and no-one was listening - and that
_was_ fully under the organization's control.

~~~
blogimus
I agree. Having your work outside your desktop can be a great boon, but look
at the synchronization industry that has been active and entrenched for years.
Just one case in point: Lotus Notes.

Aside from data security, established synchronization solutions are something
else that online web office software is competing against.

